# Best Version of Pride and Prejudice?



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I see there are multiple versions of Pride & Prejudice in the Kindle store. Is the free version formatted decently or should I buy one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure some of our members have checked them out, but if not, you can get samples of the ones you want to try and check it out, one of the beauties of the Kindle!  Also, if there are any reviews on Amazon of the particular edition, that may help!

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I used feedbooks.com ... it was a very clean easy to read version.

HTH!
Rachel


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I posted on another thread (that I can't seem to locate at the moment) that I read the free Amazon version. As I recall, it was formatted okay (no glaring spacing or indentation errors) and I don't remember very many OCR errors - it is possible there were a few, but nothing memorable.

However, there was no Table of Contents and the chapters did not start out fresh on their own page.

Basically, it was adequate for a casual read, but if you treasure the novel and want a really nice version - you might want to look at other sources.

Vonda


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I picked up my version at Girlebooks.com - it's very nicely formatted, with a working Table of Contents. Here's a link for your convenience if you want to check it out:










http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/jane-austen/pride-and-prejudice/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For a complete collection of Jane Austen (the father of the modern novel), I suggest this one below, for $4.99.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is my vote...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

edwpat said:


> For a complete collection of Jane Austen (the father of the modern novel), I suggest this one below, for $4.99.
> 
> 
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Edward. I just purchased that one.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Me, too!

Thanks, Edward!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're welcome. I find these MobileReference complete works series very well formatted and navigable. They have a suite of them, from Dickens to Tolstoy. Wells to L. Frank Baum (you know ElPhaBa). And they are reasonable at $4.99. Austen is one of my mentors, as she is a "character-driven" author.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, Hackeynut


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought this plus the Works of Dickens & Twain.  

The Jane Austen collection showed up just like any other book, but the other two automatically archived.  I've been trying to download them for quite some time, but it still says they are downloading and will open automatically once the download is complete.

Why would it automatically archive those two and how long does this downloading take?  I've been waiting 20 minutes!!!

I'll post this in the Kindle forum, too.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Why would it automatically archive those two and how long does this downloading take? I've been waiting 20 minutes!!!


The Dickens collection is more than twice as big as the Austen. It's probably downloading now holding up the Twain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stephanie, do you have a K1 or K2.  If a K1, and you have no SD card installed, it's possible that it's on board memory is full. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Pride Prejudice & Zombies is why I am looking for a copy of pride and prejudice. I want to read the inspiration first.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Girlebooks is also now offering contemporary authors. Check out the latest offerings: http://girlebooks.com/


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

modkindle said:


> Pride Prejudice & Zombies is why I am looking for a copy of pride and prejudice. I want to read the inspiration first.


Unless you're already a fan of Jane Austen (and I suspect you're not if you haven't read P&P), don't bother. Pride & Prejudice and Zombies is the worst book I've read since buying my Kindle, and a huge disappointment since I was so excited to read it (I had it preordered). In my estimation, not even "ultraviolent zombie mayhem", nor swordplay, nor ninjas (yes, ninjas) can make Austen entertaining. Not that there's anything wrong with any of those things. But 90% or better of the book is the original P&P text, and it's just a smoozefest if you're not into regency romances. It took me 6 months to read, where 2-3 days is typical for a book of that length, and I more or less had to force myself to finish.

Just fair warning.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I always found "Pride and Prejudice" to be one of the most intricately plotted novels I've ever read.  Hardly a page goes by without a new development and the characters are among the most memorable in literature.  At the very least make up your own mind!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read P&P as a teenager. . . .my mother had the whole set of Jane Austen. . . .the books are now on my shelf in my bedroom. . . . .I think what many readers have trouble with is the 19th century language.  And, of course, societal customs were a bit different and if you're not familiar with 'em, and some distinctly British usage, it can be very confusing.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> I used feedbooks.com ... it was a very clean easy to read version.
> 
> HTH!
> Rachel


Thanks for this, really useful


----------

